# Have to constantly reset belkin wireless N router..help?



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

It is the wireless N model with no antennae, but still broadcasts a strong signal all around the house. The problem i have with it is it will crash almost daily. At least once a day i have to unplug it, let it sit for a few, then plug it back in. My old linksys wireless B router didn't do that, and the computer that is on a wire from the router to the computer always works fine, so I figure it's something with the wireless. 

Sometimes I'll have to reset it like 6 times within an hour. And other times, though rarely, it will work fine for a few days before dying. 

I have not tried calling belkin yet, due to time. However, I did lose the receipt, so returning isn't possible. Only paid 30 bucks anyway. I've tried everything I can think of. Anyone had any other ideas? Using windows xp pro on the wired computer, 2 wireless computers using windows 7 home, one 64bit and the other 32bit, and an iBook with os x tiger.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd do the following, especially the firmware update and after it the reset to defaults.


Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Have already done all that. Thing is, for the router, the firmware is the newest version.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you reset to factory defaults and reconfigure manually after the firmware upgrade?

If the answer is yes, then the router may simply be defective, it happens.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, I have also tried changing the wireless channels, I am currently on channel 7. Only difference is the strength will be better for awhile, then I'll reset it and the strength will drop again. Does it sound like I got a fubar model? 

And about the channels, by the way, how do i find put what channels have the lowest population, thus the fastest speed? Thanks.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Actually I have not reset it to factory defaults... I was going to then I saw downgrade the firmware, tried that, but i dint save the backup, so I couldn't reload old fw. Then i forgot about restoring to factory settings. I will try this tonight! Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Whenever you change the firmware in most SOHO devices, it's advisable to reset to factory defaults and manually configure. Many times this will solve otherwise oddball issues.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay, so I took the belkin offline and hooked my old linksys wireless b router up, and no problems. I'm even downloading faster. 

Now I've had the belkin hooked up in my room with no cable modem attached but my iBook is connected to a port on it via Ethernet cable. The thing has not crashed, it is broadcasting constantly. Is there a way I could use it to get Internet on my iBook?


----------



## judebonner (Nov 23, 2010)

even if your router says firmware is up-to-date, download firmware from manufacturer's site, install & reset to factory defaults.
This is the only thing that worked for me, after countless hours.


----------

